# Caf-Pow label



## huggybear (Oct 8, 2008)

just googled it.....http://media.giantbomb.com/uploads/0/987/902164-caf_pow_logo_thumb.jpg


----------



## huggybear (Oct 8, 2008)

may want to use this too....i was thinking of bieng her....shes the best.....http://identityprops.com/magento/images/ebay/images/ncis id card abby.jpg


----------



## pattyd (Oct 31, 2009)

*thank you huggy bear*

thanks so much for the caf-pow and badge help - my costume came out awesome


----------

